# Marijuana Possession



## Wizard323 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got arrest they found less then a gram of weed on me. so they gave me a ticket for possession of marijuana I am 20 years old what will my charges be you guys think? I live in california.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 21, 2006)

Pay your ticket and go on about your merry way.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 21, 2006)

i would say a slap on the hand and a ticket.


----------



## Insane (Feb 21, 2006)

I believe you can only get in trouble (serious trouble, depending on where you live) if you are caught with 28 grams (1 oz.) or more. Otherwise, such as in your case, it's just a ticket, like a speeding ticket. 

PS By trouble/serious trouble I mean you could be popped for possesion of a controlled substance with intent to sell, then you're looking at the very real possibility of jail time.


----------



## rasta (Feb 21, 2006)

show them the money(thats all they realy want anyway) ,,,then go on your merry way


----------



## Wizard323 (Feb 21, 2006)

The car they found it in was my uncles and I told him that the marijuana was also my uncles since he aint here in the U.S. no more. Should I say I'm not guilty to the judge? Because Under California law marijuana possession ticket for anyone under 21 years old gets 12 months of license suspension.


----------



## lady kush (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah I agree with TBG pay the fine, cause when I was 18 I got aressted and had a little less than a gram on me and they ran me through the system. It was only a misdemeanor and I got 1 year probation and I live in NY. so your getting off easy.


----------



## truthxpride (Feb 25, 2006)

Always pay the fine.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

Pay that shit man.... For the love of all things good, just pay the fine.


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 27, 2006)

sux


----------



## FaTal1 (Feb 28, 2006)

okay i live in cali too but the rules are also diffrent on what city you live in like for me when i got caught up with possesion(a sack,pipe,lighter,being high lol)i didnt get a ticket i dont kno why but thats good (btw i got cuaght at school) yeah im a youngster only 17 years old but i did have to take a piss test i pass lucky me and i did have to go to a drug class for 2days lame...but like everyone else said pretty sure you just gotta pay the ticket no jail time im sure no jail time


----------



## cratos (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok I was told that if you get convicted of ANY drug charges, you cannot get federal financial aid for college. If this is something you are planning on getting, you need to get the charges dropped/exchanged. I got busted one time, my friend had and open container and I had about a gram and a pipe in the car. Also there were a couple of pocket knives and some brass knuckles all in my car. They charged me with open container, possession, and concealed weapons. I plead guilty to the concealed weapons in exchange for them dropping the weed charges.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 8, 2006)

Yea. it is true it was un-qualify you for financial aid. Marijuana smokers don't belong in college. Colleges are all kept drug-free and if you let someone who was caught with pot in there well shit, kids might start going to college just because they think its a place to party and they wouldnt even care about thier education! (makes sarcasm evident)


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 8, 2006)

pay your ticket,if its to high ,appeal it go to court .there will be other people who got in trouble there all in one big courtroom,if the cop doest show,its dismissed,and even if you show up,they reduce the fine to half ,no matter your story.i just came out of traffic court last week for a 270 dollar ticket,cop dint show case dismissed.you dont even say anything .they call you name out of 50 people you stand .they ask the prosecutor is the cop here that charged you .if they say no,case dismissed ,off your record,but the bad thing,if he is there the judge may make you go to a drug program,charge like that ,pay it off!!!dont risk going to court


----------

